# Surf fishing at Corolla



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Heading to Corolla first week in Oct for some surf fishing. What is best from the surf out there this time of year. Can you drive on the beach? Are there any permits needed to drive or fish on the beach, anything to watch out for? 
Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

They are catching red drum at Sandbridge right now. You have a chance of catching them from the beaches in and around Corolla during your vacation. 
There should be some nice blues and spot around, too. Could be a few stripers around as well.
For info on beach driving, check out the link below:
http://www.outerbanksfishing.com/VacationInfo/beachdriving.htm


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info Newsjeff. I will also make sure I don't order the toast or mess up with the grits.


----------



## The Rockfish (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm in the ocean sands area this week. Good variety of fish but mostly small. Have caught small puppy drum, black drum, pompano, bluefish and of course lots of spot. I've heard that trout are also being caught and also that somebody down the beach from me caught a king (I didnt see it so I dont believe it...). High tide is late afternoon - use bloodworms and you'll catch something.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Rockfish said:


> I've heard that trout are also being caught and also that somebody down the beach from me caught a king (I didnt see it so I dont believe it...).


As far as King fish go it is just another name for the Sea Mullet, Roundhead, and Kingfish (Northern or Southern) or what ever you wish to call them. So it is likley that is what they were reffering to and not the Mackreal.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im a Yankee but;I eat grits,scrapple,Biscuts and Gravy.Who da hell puts sugar on their Grits anyway.  I might join ya FishinRod if you can find a place to stay for cheap.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

got back last Thursday. caught a few blues but there was something bid out there that ws snapping lines. I think it was shark since it was biting thru the shock leader without a problem. Surf fishing was not possible due to seaweed washed up on the beach. lots of it. all in all I had a great time.
sorry Jeff I saw your email when I got back


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Fishingrod*

My Vacation was allright;I ran out of Money,My Truck broke down when I got home Thursday,however I did enjoy my stay at the Asseteauge Island Campground and enoyed offroading at AI.I caught some Blues to eat;that same grass you was catching was thick at AI.I was hoping for some Reds,Trout,or Flounder,and Kings;but the Blues were great.A few of them Blues were 16"+ but most were small.Right now I cant go anywere,my truck is waiting on parts and it sucks.


----------

